# Jersey City (Newport) & NYC (Tribeca) play dates?



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I would be willing to meet up with you on a weekend. Is there a dog park near you over there? 

What are you thinking?


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

We can join you guys if there is a nice dog park near you.  

If not, there is one close to me in West New York, NJ. It's on BLVD East and 58th St. in Donnelly Memorial Park. There are 2 sides - one for big dogs and one for small ones. It's usually empty and the NYC views are nice.


----------



## Owenkeats (Apr 22, 2012)

My problem is that I can't transport her. I don't drive and I can't get her on public transport. I always thought you could take your dog in the subway etc but it's a no go. I'm not sure If there is a dog park - there's liberty park near Paulus Hook- I let her off the leash there and she seems to like it. It's nice, down by the water and stuff


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Believe it or not, I know both parks - I agree Liberty Park is lovely, although I've never seen any dogs off leash there. I would agree though it seems pretty safe for the dogs.

The dog park in WNY does have a beautiful view, but of course no grass. 

When were you guys thinking?


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I don't mind going to Liberty Park. But I can't have Theo running around unleashed. He's still a puppy and we're continuously working on his call commands.  I could use a 30 ft. leash I have though. 

As far as day/time goes... I'm quite available. So I'm going to leave this up to you. 

The only times I can't make it are: Mondays - all day and Thursdays - after 4:30 p.m. Any other time could work.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm limited to weekends, with advanced planning.

Liberty state park with other dogs as distractions would be a great place to practice recalls!


----------

